# السكر والأسمنت!! - ممكن مساعدة؟ (ضروري جداً)



## Mudares (14 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
عندي في موقعي قد اضفت معلومات متفرقة من كتب ومواقع مختلفة, وتأكدي من بعضها ضعيف للأسف, ومن بين هذه الملعومات معلومة تقول بأن خلط السكر مع الأسمنت مفيد لتقويته كمادة ممتازة في البناء.
و ارعبني تعليق احد الزوار بعد فترة يفيد بأن السكر يدمر الأسمنت ويضعفه, وبصراحة اخاف ان تكون المعلومة خاطئة و هناك من قرأها في موقعي واخذ بتطبيقها ببناء سقف بيته او ما شابه, فيكون ذبه في رقبتي واكون انا المسؤول عن ما سيحصل من نتائج مؤسفة


----------



## معماري شاطر (14 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بواقع خبرتي البسيطه افيدك ان اضافة اي ماده قابله للذوبان في الماء لايجوز اضافتها باي شكل من الاشكال الى الخلطه الكيميائيه التي تحدث بالخرسانه
للاسف المعلومه خاطئه وخطيره
وارجو ان تبلغ صاحب البناء فورا
ولا يوجد اي حلول عند اضافتها والحل هو الهدم
م.محمد هندم


----------



## arch_arch (14 ديسمبر 2007)

دي نكته دي ولا ايه ...............


----------



## معماري شاطر (14 ديسمبر 2007)

مش عارف!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## م عامر (14 ديسمبر 2007)

سكر مع اسمنت - أعتقد قبل طرح هذه الفكرة تجربتها بعملية كسر للعينة بعد التصلب
عموماً الفكرة غير عملية لأن سعر السكر مرتفع وهو بالتأكيد ليس مخصص لإضافته للبيتون


----------



## كريم الشاذلي (15 ديسمبر 2007)

اعتقد ان السكر مثل الجاز يسبب تفكك وتحلل الخرسانة لدرجة ان البعض يستخدمه لتفكيك الخرسانة عند صبها بطريقة خاطئة
ولا اعتقد ابدا انه يسبب تقوية وتحسين الخرسانة
كما ان هناك من يستخدم العسل الاسود بكميات قليلة جدا مع الخرسانة لزيادة الزمن قبل التصلد
كبديل لإضافات الخرسانة المكلفة 
ولكن نصيحتي أن نستخدم الإضافات حيث انها مضمونة ومعتمدة وتوفر الخصائص المطلوبة حسب ظروف المشروع ومن أبرز الشركات المنتجة لها شركة سيكا Sika وكيماويات البناء الحديث Cmb والعديد من الشركات الأخرى


----------



## علي محمود فراج (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*خطأ فادح*

اخي الكريم 

في تصوري انك اخطات خطا فادح بان نصحت باضافة السكر للخرسانة دون التحقق من صحة هذه المعلومة​*المواد التي يسمح باضافتها** يتم اضافتها بنسب معينة هذه النسب تم التوصل اليها بعد دراسات معملية لدراسة تاثيرها علي الاجهاد و كيفية معالجة هذا التاثير و هذه المواد تضاف بحذر عند الضرورة **…*
* تجد الموضوع التالي علي هذا الرابط *
*www.paleng.ps/forumsvb/showthread.php?p=11549*
*المواد المضافة للخرسانة هي التي تكون خلاف مكونات الخلطة الخرسانية المكونة من* *ماء واسمنت وركام أي أن المادة تضاف إلى ماء الخلطة قبل أو بعد الخلط لإعطائها خواص* *مطلوبة في ظروف العمل، علما بأن هناك مواد تضاف بعد مدة من الزمن أي أن الحاجة* *إليها سواء للتشققات الخرسانية أو غيرها من المشاكل الخرسانية ، بحيث تكون جميع* *المواد المضافة للخرسانة مصنفة طبقا للمواصفات الأمـريكية** Aci Committee 212. 

**شروط المواد المضافة للخرسانة** : 

**يجب أن تحقق المواد المضافة عدداً* *من الشروط هي** : 

1- **محققة للأمان الخرساني المطلوب**. 

2- **يجب أن تكون* *اقتصادية التكاليف** . 

3- **يجب أن لا تكون مضرة للخلطة الخرسانية أو المبنى**. 

4- **يجب أن لا يكون لها تأثير على نسب الخلط**. 

**الهدف من الإضافات** : 

**أ- تعجيل زمن الشك للحصول على مقاومة أكبر في وقت قصير**. 

**ب- للحصول على قابلية* *للتشغيل* *( زيادة ال **workability ** )**

**ت- في حالة الجو الحار تكون فائدة المواد المضافة لإبطاء الشك**. 

**ث- لمقاومة التآكل ** . 

**ج- لتحسين التماسك بين الخرسانة* *القديمة والجديدة** . 

**ح- إنتاج نوع من الخرسانة الخفيفة الوزن**. 


**خ- تعمل على تقليل النفاذية** . 

**أنواع الإضافات**: 

**أ- إضافة تعجيل الشك** Accelerators **عمل هذه الإضافة* *هو تقصير زمن الشك حيث تقوم بجعل الخرسانة تشك قبل حدوث الأضرار الناتجة من تجمدها* *بعد الصب مباشرة**. 

**ب- إضافة مبطئة للشك* *Retarders **وهي التي تقوم بإبطاء الشك* *للأسمنت في ظروف الأجواء الحارة تقوم بتقليل معدل تزايد الاجهاد**. 

**ت- إضافة* *مواد تقلل مياه الخلط** (w.r.a) Water Reducing Agent : **هذه المادة تعمل على تقوية* *مقاومة الانضغاط وتزيد قابلية للتشغيل وتقلل كمية الأسمنت مع ثبات مقاومة الضغط* *والقابلية للتشغيل، وأيضا لها دور في تلافي الزيادة غير المطلوبة في كمية الماء* *أثناء الخلط والصب في الموقع وتستخدم المادة في صب الأساسات في حالة ارتفاع منسوب* *المياه الجوفية أو سقوط الأمطار** . 

**ث- إضافة مادة مضادة للبكرتريا** Anti Bacterial Admixtures: **تستخدم هذه الإضافة في الخرسانة الأرضية وخرسانات الحوائط* *التي توجد فيها البكتريا التي سببت لها البكتريا التآكل**. 

**ج- إضافة الهواء* *المحبوس** Air Entraining Agent **ويكون عملها بخلط كمية معينة من هذه الإضافة إلى* *الخلطة الخرسانية فينتج مجموعة كبيرة من الفقاعات الهوائية ميكروسكوبية منتظمة* *التوزيع على سطح الخلطة فتؤثر هذه الفقاعات على الخرسانة الطازجة من حيث قابلية* *التشغيل والنضج ، وأيضا تؤثر على الخرسانة المتصلدة من حيث التجمد والنفاذية ولها* *تأثير في زيادة المتانة والتحمل وتساهم في تخفيف وزن المنشأ وعملها أنها تستخدم في* *الطرق وممرات الطائرات والخرسانة الخفيفة ( الفوم** ). 

**ذ- إضافات لحقن* *الخرسانة** Flexin : **وهي ماد تحقن في الخرسانة المسلحة في حالة وجود تشققات وعيوب في* *أجزاء المبنى وخاصة التي تحت الأرض المعرضة للرطوبة بحيث تقوم هذه المادة المقاومة* *لتأثير التآكل وهي مرنة وتتحمل درجة الحرارة وسريعة الجفاف بعد الاستخدام ومناسبة**. 

**ر-إضافة مادة البيتومين* *Bitumen: **هذه المادة لها دور في حماية المنشآت من* *المؤثرات الخارجية كالرطوبة والأمطار والمياه الجوفية وذلك لتلافي الأملاح* *والكبريتات** . 

**ز- إضافة المادة الملونة للخرسانة* *Colored Concrete Admixtures: **تضاف المادة الملونة للخلطة التي تتطلب أن تكون الخرسانة ذات سطح ملون* *وخاصة للخرسانة العادية ، وهي عبارة عن أكاسيد معدنية خاملة كيميائيا غير مبهتة عند* *التعرض للشمس**. 

**الخلاصة**: 

**نستخلص مما تقدم أن الإضافات يجب أن ينتبه* *لها جيدا من قبل المواطنين والمقاولين حيث لم تستخدم بالشكل المطلوب والمرجو من حيث* *المواصفات علما بأنها طبقت في المشاريع الحكومية بصورة كبيرة ويعود عدم استخدامها* *لدى المواطنين لخوفهم من الزيادة في التكلفة وكذلك عدم الاهتمام في الجودة** .*
​


----------



## Eng.M Ammar (16 ديسمبر 2007)

عفواُ من دراستي في الهندسة المدنية سنة ثالثة تعتبر مادة السكرة مادة مسرعة للـ sitting time باخذ الاعتبار للكمية


----------



## بريهان (16 ديسمبر 2007)

سكر واسمنت 
فى الزمن ده كل شئ جايز برده:59:


----------



## Memo1977 (16 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو منكم قبول تعليقى فى الحقيقة انا اسف جدا يا اخ mudares على كتابتك معلومة انت غير مؤهل لها او ليس لك مصدر موثوق به هذا خطأ فادح حتى لو هذه المعلومة صحيحة فيجب التاكد منها اولا.

فى الحقيقة ان هذه المعلومة كنا ندرسها فى الكلية ولا تستخدم بشكل عملى غالبا لأن استخدامها يشكل خطورة كبيرة على المنشا فيجب معرفة الكمية المطلوبة بالضبط والا يكون هناك خطر كبير جدا على المنشا ولكن للمعلومية فإن كما معروف فى مجال الهندسة المدنية ان السكر ياجل الشك وان الملح يعجل به وهذه من المواد العضوية وكما قولت سابقا لا يستحب استخدام هذه المواد حيث انها تحتاج الى دقة عالية فى الاستخدام والبديل لها هو استخدام المواد الكميائية المعلومة لدى المختصين فى المجال.

وعليه ارجو منك الدراسة قبل كتابة اى موضوع فهذا مهم جدا وان تاخذ المعلومة من كذا مصدر للتاكد من المعلومة قبل نشرها.

كما انى اشكر اخى الكريم على محمود فراج حيث انه اجاز وافاد بالمعلومات المطلوبة وجزاك الله خيرا عنا.

اخوكم فى الله م. محمد فكرى


----------



## علي محمود فراج (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*سكر ؟*

شكرا لك اخي محمد فكري علي تقبلك افادتي
اود ان اعلق علي ماذكره الاخوة ..بانه من واقع دراستي " السكر له تاثير كذا "
و ما قيل ان البعض يستخدم العسل الاسود
و الملح له تاثير 
سكر ... عسل اسود ... ملح ؟..... هذا له علاقة بالخرسانة ؟
ما هذا يا اخواني
........................
بمنتهي الوضوح .. لا اتصور ان يجرؤ احد اساتذة الجامعة علي كتابة شيئ كهذا في كتبه ..
ببساطة لانه سوف يسئل عن الاختبارات المعملية و نتائجها و سيطلب منه ان يتحدث عن استخلاص المادة الفعالة و معالجتها لتصبح منتجا تجاريا يعتمد من الجهات المعنية بالنسب المقررة ...
...........................
لذا اري انه يجدر بنا كمهندسين الا نردد مثل هذا الكلام الذي لم يذكر في الكتب العلمية ...
و خاصة ان الامر مرتبط باجهاد الخرسانة و يمكن ان يترتب عليه انهيار مبني ...
...........................
و الحقيقة انه غير معقول ان يستخدم العمال بعضا من السكر لعمل كوب شاي و البعض يضيفه الي الخرسانة ...
ما يحدث علميا هو استخلاص المادة الفعالة و انتاجها في عبوات معتمدة و مرفق بها بيان دقيق لكيفية الاستخدام ..
........................
اقترح ان يطرح هذا الموضوع في قسم الهندسة المدنية ... اتوقع ان نجد افادة عند اهل التخصص .​


----------



## samersss (17 ديسمبر 2007)

اضافة السكر يؤخر من زمن شك الخرسانه
واضافه الملح تسرع زمن الشك للخرسانه


----------



## samersss (17 ديسمبر 2007)

اضافة السكر يؤخر من زمن شك الخرسانه
واضافه الملح تسرع زمن الشك للخرسانه

وانا متاكد من هذا الكلام
المرجع مجله pca concrete mix design
لان الملح عبارة عن Calcium chloride وهي المادة المؤثرة في عمليه تسريع الشك
واللجنو ( لحاء الشجر ) والجلوكوز و السكر من المكونات الاساسية لعمل retarder admixture


هذا من الناحية النظرية
لكن من الناحيه العمليه كما تفضل الاخوة يجب استخدام الاضافات المناسبة بالنسب المقبولة من الشركات المصنعه لهذه المواد لانها تحتوي على مواد اخرى منها unti foaming component وغيرها 
واي توضيح اكثر انا جاهز

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## C.Engineer (17 ديسمبر 2007)

اضافة السكر يؤخر من زمن شك الخرسانه


----------



## علي محمود فراج (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*التفاصيل العلمية هي الاهم*

اخواني الموضوع لا يجب ان يطرح بطريقة التصويت .. كل عضو يقول رايه ..
نحن هنا لا نتحدث عن مجرد راي فكل واحد يرفع يده و يقول رايه ....
و لا نتحدث عن معلومة سمعتها مجرد سماع من احد الزملاء...
و لا نتحدث عن معلومة قراتها قراءة عابرة في مجلة ....
..........................
اخي سامر ليتك تنقل لنا الموضوع كاملا من المجلة ... حتي نعرف اذا كانت المجلة تنقل هذا الموضوع علي اساس علمي ام انها اشاعة متداولة ...
.....
فمثلا اذا كانت المجلة تنقل لنا المقارنة بين اجهاد مكعبات تم تكسيرها عند 10 ايام مثلا ... احد المكعبات اضيف له سكر و الثاني اضيف له ملح و الثالث اضيف له ...... و هكذا ...
في هذه الحالة اقول ان المجلة تتناول بحث علمي و تدرس تاثير السكر و الملح علي الاجهاد .
.....................
اذا كانت المجلة تتحدث عن سرعة الشك و لا تتحدث عن الاجهاد ففي هذه الحالة يجب تطبيق اختبارات سرعة الشك علي عدة عينات واحدة منها اضيف لها ملح و الثانية سكر و هكذا ...
................
يجب ان تقول لنا المجلة الكيفية و التجارب التي اجريت و كانت هذه هي النتيجة التي توصلت اليها...
.....................
ربما السكر يسرع الشك ولكنه يضعف الاجهاد و ربما العكس و ربما ليس له تاثير و ربما له تاثير فقط عندما يضاف بنسب معينة .. و الامر لا بد ان يحسم بالتجارب العملية و تحليل النتائج ...
...............
يجب ان تدرس جميع المكونات الكيميائية للسكر و تاثير كل مكون ... و الا فلا بد من استخلاص المادة الفعالة منه ....
........................
اذا كانت المجلة لا تتناول الموضوع بهذه الطريقة ... فهي تطلب من القارئ ان يكون مثل شريط الكاسيت يسجل فقط و يقبل المعلومات كما هي و ينقلها و يرددها ... هذا لا يليق اذا كنا نتحدث عن معلومة لها اساس علمي ....


----------



## samersss (17 ديسمبر 2007)

بدايه مهندس علي
انا لم ادخل واضيف هذه المعلومات لمجرد التصويت اولاضافه معلومة عابرة من مجله او لمجرد اني شريط كاسيت اقوم بترديد معلومة

بدايه مجله PCA من اعرق واقدم واقدم مجلات portland cement assoiation
ولمعرفة المزيد عن PCA ارجو منك البحث عنها بالانترنت والاطلاع عليها

ثانيا اخي الكريم 
انا اعمل في هذا المجال من مده ما يقارب السنتان تقريبا واعرف جميع التفاصيل الخاصة بصناعه الاضافات الخرسانيه وموادها الخام والكثافة النوعيه لكل مركب وكل مادة كذلك واسعار المواد الخام ايضا واماكن استيرادها وتصنيعها وصناعه الخرسانه نفسها 

عدا عن ذلك لو قمت بالبحث عن تاريخ الاضافات الخرسانيه وتحديدا retader ستجد ان اول من استخدم الريتاردر هم الروس في مشروع السد العالي بمصر 


وانا حددت بالرد وذكرت انه من الناحية النظرية نعم السكر والعسل الاسود والجلوكوز والليجنو هم المواد الفعاله والمكونات الاساسية لتاخير زمن الشك 
والملح هو المركب الاساسي لتسريع زمن الشك ( حسب ASTM D 98 and AASHTO M 144(

وذكرت بالرد ايضا 
لكن من الناحيه العمليه كما تفضل الاخوة يجب استخدام الاضافات المناسبة بالنسب المقبولة من الشركات المصنعه لهذه المواد لانها تحتوي على مواد اخرى منها unti foaming component وغيرها 

الخلاصة ( السكر والملح مواد تدخل في انتاج الاضافات وهي مواد اساســــــــــــــــية في تركيب الاضافات ولا غنى عنها )



مع اسفي واعتذاري الشديد لازعاجكم بمشاركتي في هذا الموضوع

سامر


----------



## علي محمود فراج (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*نريد كلام علمي و معلومات موثقة*

اخي سامر 
لا اخفي اني انزعجت من طريقة المداخلة علي هذا النحو
مشاركة رقم 1 : الملح يعجل الشك
مشاركة رقم 2 : الملح يعجل الشك و السكر يؤخر الشك
مشاركة رقم 3 : .............................
هذه طريقة غير هادفة و ليست علمية في تناول الموضوع .
............................
اخي انا لم اتهم احد بانه شريط كاسيت ... ما اردت ان اقوله هو ان مقياس مصداقية المجلة هو ان تحترم عقل القارئ و لا تفترض فيه انه مثل شريط كاسيت .
............................
مهما كانت المجلة عريقة ...فانا اتحدث عن شخصين
الشخص الاول اضاف سكر للخرسانة 
و الشخص الثاني يقول له السكر يبطئ الشك حسب مجلة  pcaالعريقة و للمزيد ابحثوا عن المجلة في الانترنت .
و قبلها قال ان ملح الطعام " الذي نتحدث عن اضافته " هوعبارة عن كلوريد كالسيوم مع ان ملح الطعام هو كلوريد صوديوم و به نسب ضئيلة من كلوريدات الكالسيوم و المغنيسيوم .
.........................
لا اريد ان ادخل في مسالة ان الاسمنت له تاثير قاعدي " قلوي " و عند اضافة حمض ينتج املاح الحمض ..
.................
اخي الكريم انا اتحدث بوضوح و بدقة عن عينة مضاف لها سكر و عينة بدون سكر و تحليل النتائج .
.......................
اي كلام تاني لا يمكن اعتباره معلومة علمية يعتد بها ..
..................
بما انك تعمل في هذا المجال فانت الشخص المناسب الذي يجب ان يكون المرجع لنا عندما نريد ان نعرف معلومة علمية في هذا المجال ... و لا تنسي وعدك لنا بانك " جاهز " هكذا قلت ..
عندما نسالك عن بحث علمي طبق علي عينة مضاف لها سكر و عينة بدون سكر و تحليل النتائج . و الخلاصة التي وصلت اليها المجلة ..
- عندما نسالك هذا السؤال لا تقل لنا .. المجلة عريقة .. ابحثوا عنها علي الانترنت ..
انا اعمل في هذا المجال منذ سنتان .. انا اعرف جميع التفاصيل .. انا اعرف المواد الخام والكثافة النوعيه لكل مركب وكل مادة .. انا اعرف الاسعار .. انا اعرف اماكن الاستيراد ...الروس استخدموا ال retarders
................
السؤال عن تحليل نتائج و ليس عن اسعار و استيراد
.....................

في هذا الرابط تجد معلومات مفيدة عن الاسمنت
http://www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=77

صناعة الأسمنت وأنواعه (الحلقة الأولى ( 
مقــدمة

- تعتبر صناعة الأسمنت من الصناعات الاستراتيجية، لأنها ترتبط مباشرة بأعمال الإنشاء والتعمير. ويستخدم الأسمنت كمادة رابطة هيدروليكية من مكونات المونة أو الخرسانة.وهي مع ذلك صناعة بسيطة مقارنة بالصناعات الكبرى،وتعتمد على توفر المواد الخام اللازمة لذلك.

- الخليط الأساسي لصناعة الاسمنت يتكون غالباً من الطفل (Clay) والحجر الجيري (Limestone)، والذي يسخن في درجة حرارة كافية لإحداث التفاعل بينهما لإنتاج سليكات الكالسيوم (Calcium Silicate).
و تختلف الملوثات الناتجة عن مصانع الأسمنت من حيث المكونات والكمية، تبعاً لاختلاف عمليات التشغيل من مصنع لآخر وإجراءات النظافة العامة المتبعة، وعوامل أخرى متنوعة.

- هناك طريقتان أساسيتان في صناعة الأسمنت: العمليات الجافة والعمليات الرطبة 
(Wet & Dry Processes). في العمليات الرطبة تطحن المواد الخام وتخلط بالمياه، ثم يفصل الناتج المعلق (Slurry) إلى الفرن. أما في العمليات الجافة فيتم تجفيف المواد الخام قبل أو أثناء الطحن أي قبل إدخالها إلى الفرن.


1- المواد الخام الأولية في صناعة الأسمنت:

1- الحجر الجيري.
2- رمل السيليكات.
3- الطفلة.
4- الأتربة السطحية (Shale).
5- طفلة وأتربة البوكسيت (جسيمات متوسطة الحجم من الطبقات الرسوبية مثل الطفلة، ولها محتوى منخفض من الماء).
6- أكاسيد الحديد : وتستخدم كعوامل مذيبة أو صهارة (Fluxing Agent) لتقليل درجة الحرارة الناتجة عن التفاعلات الكيميائية .
7- الجبس: ويضاف في المرحلة النهائية بمطاحن الأسمنت.
8-مواد أخرى:
أ- تستخدم المواد الكيميائية في المعمل، للقيام بالتحاليل واختبارات التحكم في الجودة.
ب- تستخدم الزيوت ومواد التزليق الأُخرى لصيانة الآلات.
ج- يستخدم الغاز الطبيعي والمازوت لتوليد غازات الاحتراق المستخدمة في الأفران، وتكون الأفران مجهزة بحيث تستطيع حرق أكثر من نوع واحد من أنواع الوقود.

2- أنواع الأسمنت البورتلاندى وخصائصها

أ- الأسمنت البورتلاندى العادي:

يستخدم في أعمال الإنشاءات بوجه عام، وهناك أصناف مختلفة من هذا النوع مثل الأسمنت الأبيض الذي يحتوى على نسبة أقل من أكسيد الحديديك، و أسمنت آبار البترول (Oil-Well Cement) المستخدم في تبطين آبار البترول، والأسمنت سريع الشك، وأصناف أخرى متعددة ذات استخدامات خاصة.

ب-الأسمنت البورتلاندى المتصلب في درجة الحرارة العالية و المقاوم للكبريتات:

يستخدم في الحالات التي تتطلب حرارة تميؤ معتدلة، أو في الإنشاءات الخرسانية المعرضة لتأثيرات متوسطة من الكبريتات.


ج- الأسمنت سريع التصلب:

تختلف أصناف الأسمنت سريع التصلب عن الأسمنت العادي من عدة نواحي، منها أن نسبة الحجر الجيري إلى السيليكات ونسبة سيليكات ثلاثي الكالسيوم في الأسمنت سريع التصلب تكون أكبر من مثيلاتها في الأسمنت العادي.كما يتصف هذا النوع بدرجة نعومة أكبر من الأسمنت العادي، مما يؤدى إلى سرعة التصلب وتولد سريع للحرارة.
يستخدم الأسمنت سريع التصلب في إنشاء الطرق.


د- أسمنت بورتلاندي منخفض الحرارة:

يحتوى هذا النوع على نسبة منخفضة من كبريتات ثلاثي الكالسيوم وألومينات ثلاثي الكالسيوم، مما يؤدى إلى انخفاض في الحرارة المتولدة. تستخدم أكاسيد الحديديك لخفض نسبة ألومينات ثلاثى الكالسيوم، وبالتالي ترتفع نسبة رباعي ألومينات الكالسيوم الحديدية في هذا النوع من الأسمنت.


هـ- الأسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات:

يحتوى هذا النوع من الأسمنت على نسبة منخفضة من ألومينات ثلاثي الكالسيوم، ويتصف بقدرة أكبر على مقاومة الكبريتات بسبب مكوناته، أو بسبب العمليات المستخدمة في صناعته، لذلك فهو يستخدم في الحالات التي تتطلب مقاومة عالية للكبريتات.
………………..
اخيرا اخي سامر مع اسفي و اعتذاري الشديد اذا كان في كلامي ما يزعجك ...
لكني اعدك اني ساكون اول من يصفق لك و يفخر بك اذا قدمت لنا معلومات علمية قيمة سواءا من خلال خبرتك العملية او من خلال موضوع متكامل منقول عن مجلة او كتاب علمي يعتد به .
__________________​


----------



## عمر المعماري (18 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا مهندسين حسب علمي إضافة السكر للخرسانة يجعل الإسمنت غير متماسك:18: . وأرجوا التوضيح من ما لديهم الحقائق. وشكرا لكم ، وكل عام وأنتم بخير:56:


----------



## المهندس ع (18 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

بالنسبة لي اؤيد كلام الاخ سامر بأن :

اضافة السكر يؤخر من زمن شك الخرسانه
واضافه الملح تسرع زمن الشك للخرسانه

مع تحياتي 
المهندس ع


----------



## احمد غنيم (18 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخى العزيز ؛؛؛؛ لقد تم دراسة تأثير مثل هذه المواد ( السكر و الملح و خلافه ) الى الخلطات الخرسانية و تم استخلاص نتائج معملية مؤكدة درسناها فى الكلية فى مادة تكنولوجيا الخرسانة
و لقد علمنا من واقع دراستنا أن مقدار كيلو من السكر لو اضيف على شيكارة اسمنت لمنعت تصده تماماً
أما الملح فهو يعمل على زيادة المقاومة المبكرة للخرسانة و لكنه يقل بعد ذلك بقدر كبير
أى أن هذه المواد ضررها أكبر من نفعها ( ان كان لها نفع )
و جزاكم الله خيراً على ان كنت سبباً فى تذكيرنا بمعلومات فنية مهمة


----------



## samersss (19 ديسمبر 2007)

عموما 
اكرر ما ذكرته ( السكر يؤخر زمن الشك والملح يسرع في عمليه الشك وتعتبر هذه المواد اساسية في عمليه تصنيع الاضافات )

وللاسف ما يعتقده البعض ان الاضافات الخرسانيه تزيد من قوة الخرسانه
اولا :- 
تبدا مهمه الاضافات الخرسانيه ( retarde + plasticizer+ superplasticizer) في محطة الخرسانه وتنتهي بمجرد تصلب الخرسانه ( يوجد انواع اخرى من الاضافات تعمل بعد تصلب الخرسانه مثل water profing - corrosion inhibitors -unti washing
ثانيا :-
الاضافات الخرسانيه لا تزيد القوة
لكن بسبب التشغيليه العاليه التي تعطيها الاضافات يمكن لمصمم الخلطة الخرسانيه خفض كميه المياه المستخدمه بالخلطة
بالتالي نسبة الماء للاسمنت تقل وبالتالي تزيد القوة
وانصح كل مهتم بقراءة مجله PCA يوجد بها هذه المعلومات واكثر
http://www.cement.org/bookstore/profile.asp?itemid=EB001
مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## علي محمود فراج (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*thank you*

شكرا لك اخي سامر علي تفاعلك مع الموضوع ..
و لاخي احمد غنيم اقول شكرا لك ان اشرت الي انك فعلا درست شيئ من هذا القبيل في مادة تكنولوجيا الخرسانة ... و ليتك يا اخي تقدم لنا الصفحات التي تخص هذا الموضوع من الكتاب المقرر الذي درسته حتي نقف علي حقيقة الموضوع و مصدره و و حتي لا يكون هناك مجال لذكر اية معلومات الا علي اساس علمي ..


----------



## علي محمود فراج (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*thank you*

شكرا لك اخي سامر علي تفاعلك مع الموضوع ..
و شكرا لك اخي احمد غنيم ان اشرت الي انك درست شيئ من هذا القبيل في مادة تكنولوجيا الخرسانة .. و ليتك يا اخي تقدم لنا الصفحات من الكتاب المقرر التي تخص هذا الموضوع ..
حتي نقف علي حقيقة الامر و حتي لا يكون هناك مجال للحديث الذي لا يستند الي اساس بحثي و علمي ..


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (26 ديسمبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
السكر يدمر الخرسانة 

انا متاكدة سمعت هذي المعلومة مليون مرة من قبل 
حتى الدكاترة عندنا بالجامعة دائما يقولون انتبهوا تصدقوا ان السكر او اي مادة حلوة تؤخر زمن شك الخرسانة السكر لا يؤخر زمن الشك السكر يدمر الخرسانة

اخوي انتبه 
انا طالبة فقط لكن ما اقدر اعطيك مصدر واضح لكن متاكدة 100% ان السكر خطر جدا جدا على الخرسانة
ومتاسفة جدا ان ما عندي مصدر او اي دليل على كلامي لكن من اول سنة دخلت للجامعة والى الان وانا اسمع من دكاترة الجامعة توعية بان السكر خطر على الخرسانة
واكيد ما قالوا الكلام من عبث اكيد انهم تعرضوا لهذي الاشاعات من قبل 
سلام


----------



## علي محمود فراج (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*اين الافادة العلمية ؟*

اولا اسجل احترامي و تقديري لكم جميعا ...
لكني اري الموضوع ابسط من ذلك ...هل اطلع احد منكم علي تجربة علمية اجريت علي عينة بدون اضافة سكر و عينة اخري اضيف لها سكر و عينة ثالثة اضيف لها ملح ... ثم تطبيق اختبارات قياس سرعة الشك و قياس قيمة اجهاد الكسر لهذه العينات و تحليل النتائج ؟
.....................
اذا كان احد منكم اطلع علي مثل هذه التجارب فليته يتكرم و يفيدنا بها بطريقة تحترم عقولنا .
...............
اذا كانت الاجابة بالنفي .. فيبقي الموضوع شائعات يتم تداولها بدون اساس علمي ..علي اساس التركيب الكيمييائي للاسمنت و للسكر او الملح ..
..........


----------



## م / رانية (30 ديسمبر 2007)

إضافة السكر يؤدي إلى تأخير زمن الشك


----------



## حسام بشير (31 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## wadiealturk (10 مايو 2010)

سلامات للجميع
انا مهندس تنفيذ خبلره 30 سنه
بالاحساس الهندسي تاني يوم عند سقاية الخرسانه و تشبيعها ماء ما الذي سيمنع زوبان السكر و مغادرته للخرسانه و ترك فراغات اعتقد ممكن اضافة السكر لعينه صغيره جدا لعمل سريع عالماشى لان السكر مع الماء ممكن يكون كماده لزجه لاصقه لفتره صغيره فقط تحياتي 
م وديع الترك عمان الاردن خريج الاسكندريه


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (10 مايو 2010)

حسب معلوماتي ان اصحاب الخلاطات الناقلة هم من يضعون كمية من السكر في سياراتهم واستخدامها عند الحاجة لان مادة السكر هي مادة مبطئة لتماسك الاسمنت وفي حالة عطل الخلاط الناقل يضيف السائق كمية من السكر الى الخلطة كي لا تتصلب الخلطة داخل الخلاطة واذا اضيفت كمية كبيرة من السكر فان الخرسانة لا تتصلب ابداً
هذا حسب معلوماتي والله اعلم


----------



## bilelos (11 مايو 2010)

أخي لا تقلق !!!!!
هناك أحد الأخوة أشار إلى علاقة الزمن بالسكر و الأسمنت و هو sitting time
أي مسرع هو صحيح إلى حد ما و لكنه مبطأ و ليس مسرع 
لا تخشى ذلك و لكن أحذر من هنا فصاعدا صديقي السكر لا يضيف أي شي للأسمنت و حتى إن أردت إضافته كمبطن فلست أنت أو صاحب المبنى من يقوم بذلك 
أخي علي أنا من تونس و قد قمنا بتجربة ذلك في الكلية و لكن نسبة إضافة مبالغ فيها لا تطيل زمن الشك و إنما تسبب تردي نوعية الخرسانة
أخي أعتذر إن كان مصطلح خاطئ للأسف نحن درسنا و نعمل بالفرنسية


----------



## Muthaffar Phoenix (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم أخوي:
لقد ارتكبت خطأ بإعطاء معلومة كهذه دون التأكد، ثانيا هذا موضوع يخص المهندسين المدنيين.
السكر يا أخي مبطئ لتفاعل الخرسانة اي يطول زمن الشك، ويضاف بكميات دقيقة جدا لأنه عضوي ويحتاج الى مختصين لحساب كمياته، لكنه لا يقوي الخرسانة أبدا
الرجاء توخي الحذر في اعطاء أي معلومات خارج نطاق اختصاصك


----------



## raafat_dh2 (11 مايو 2010)

صراحة يا أخ انا كنت بسال بالموضوع ده واحدالمستخدمين قال انو بيستعمل كمادة مانعة للنش. ولكن أنا لم أقتنع بالموضوع ألا عند ما سألت مهندس ,قال أنو السكر يدمر الاسمنت ولا يصلح نهائيا .وينصح بالهدم.


----------



## feysemsalih (3 يوليو 2010)

السكر يوقف تفاعل الخرسانة ... ويؤدي إلى عدم تصلب الخرسانة


----------



## الرحااااال (3 يوليو 2010)

سكر ....!!!!


----------



## علي قادر عبدالرحمن (21 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز مافعلته خطا فادح مع الاسف فانا شخصيا استعملت السكر لتفتيت الخرسانة في حالات الخطا عن دالصب ارجوا من الله ان يعينك وتتاكد من جودة البيت الذي عملته


----------

